# Topics > Space >  Planetary RObots Deployed for Assembly and Construction Tasks, Europe

## Airicist

h2020-pro-act.eu

cordis.europa.eu/project/id/821903

Start date - February 1, 2019

End date - January 31, 2021

lapalmacentre.eu/portfolio-item/pro-act

----------


## Airicist

PRO-ACT: Planetary Robots Deployed for Assembly and Construction Tasks

May 8, 2020




> The animation shows the planned mission scenarios of the three robotic systems involved.
> The robotic systems involved are Mantis from the Robotics Innovation Center of the German Research Center for Artificial Intelligence (DFKI) in Germany, VELES from Piap Space in Poland and the mobile gantry from AVS in Spain.
> The primary objective of PRO-ACT is to implement and demonstrate collaborative multi-robot planning and manipulation capabilities in a lunar construction context.
> The results from the previous projects, the PERASPERA operational grants (OGs) - OG1 ESROCOS, OG2 ERGO, OG3 InFuse, OG4 I3DS and OG5 SIROM - will be extended and integrated to enable the assembly of an In-Situ Resource Utilization (ISRU) plant on the moon as precursor to human settlement and partial assembly of a mobile gantry.
> The PRO-ACT project is supported by the European Union and consists of a consortium with partners from Belgium, France, Spain, Poland, England and Germany. 
> 
> Grant number: EU financial support, Horizon 2020 PERASPERA, Grant Agreement Number 821903

----------

